
Uber ‘Express POOL’ offers the cheapest fare if you’ll walk a little - kimsk112
https://techcrunch.com/2017/11/10/uber-express-pool/
======
wonderous
From the comments: “I tried it out earlier this week after work, leaving from
Mission/New Montomomery. Told me to meet at 5:30 on a street corner for the
car. The driver was 20 minutes late, didn't know that the feature was in use.
I was the only one in the car, but I was told I would be dropped off maybe a
10 minute walk away. We both agreed this was silly, and the driver just
dropped me off at my place, which was nice.”

------
andrewfromx
this article reads like uber just invented the concept of a bus stop, though
I'll totally use this feature. In fact, uber should just stop at the actual
city bus stops! I take the city bus all the time and I love the non-
conversation rule the subway and bus have, but not uber. You have to make
small talk with the driver and the other people you are sharing the car with
sometimes! How about an app to just replace the city bus. It's exactly like
the current Bus system except each driver uses their own van/shuttle and has a
smart phone that can actually tell you exactly when the next bus is coming.

